# sticky balls (sticky bobs??) on cat, stuck to fur (from a plant) - what to do?



## PJCroad&Chico (Jan 21, 2011)

My cat has apparently been rolling around in those plants that have these tiny balls on them that stick to clothing - and fur. I've already picked a load out but he won't stay still and some are further under his fur so I think it may hurt him a little when I try to get them out.

I don't want him to eat them when he's licking himself, so what should I do? Are they harmful? How can I get them out?


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Does he mind being brushed or combed? My semi-feral boy used to get them all the time (Mr. Stickies, they're called in our house) and I found it easiest to comb him through. Any really buried ones can be teased out by hand.


----------



## PJCroad&Chico (Jan 21, 2011)

lymorelynn said:


> Does he mind being brushed or combed? My semi-feral boy used to get them all the time (Mr. Stickies, they're called in our house) and I found it easiest to comb him through. *Any really buried ones can be teased out by hand*.


Not with my cat they can't. He keeps wriggling and trying to bite even when I put a collar on to restrain him. But I'll try combing. Where can I get a decent comb for a cat?

Oh and when I've used a brush/comb (it was a combo I think) before, sometimes he's attacked it


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

I know the things you mean - Merson gets them all the time in the summer... 

I can't offer any advice however on getting them out though because I just pull or tease them off Merson and he mostly lets me. If there is a tough one, he might get a bit 'nippy' but I just bung him on my knee and tell him it's for his own good as I get it off him. He then runs away in disgust but runs right back again when he's getting his treat for being a good boy.


----------



## Spellweaver (Jul 17, 2009)

Harleyfudge (our maine coon) comes in covered in them at regular intervals throughout the summer. I use a flea comb on him to get rid of them - works a treat: gets right down to the roots of his fine hair and doesn't miss any because the teeth are so close together.


----------



## Cyberfyn (Nov 25, 2008)

Yep. We call them 'Stickybombs' the weed is called Galium aparine but is known by lots of names including Cleavers, Clivers, Goosegrass, Stickywilly, Stickyjack, Stickyweed, Velcoweed, Stickyleaf, Catchweed, Robin-run-the-hedge and Coachweed. Our two Maine Coons come home covered in the bloody things. We use a long toothed comb to get them out, but our two actually like a good brush so it's no big bother.... Apart from gettting the chuffing things all over the house that is!

Ian.


----------



## screamer (Jun 30, 2011)

we call them sticky willies


----------

